# Iframe Hintergrund



## baeckerjunge (9. November 2003)

Hallo,

Ich bastel gerade aus Langeweile an einem Template  

welches aus einer Tabelle besteht, wo im Hintergrund eine Grafik ist.
in der Hauptspalte  werden die Unterseiten mittels Iframe eingeladen.
Ich möchte den Hintergrund des Iframes also die Unterseiten durchsichtig machen, so dass die Grafik weiterhin zu sehen ist.

Ich habe schon langer gesucht. Wisst ihr ne Lösung?


----------



## Noby (9. November 2003)

Hi
also nen durchsichtigen Iframe zu machen ist glaub ich fast unmöglich.
Ich würde das ganze mit einem Div container machen.
Da du ja mit tabellen arbeitest, ist es auch ganz einfach.
Setzte in die entsprechende Zelle einfach folgenden Tag:
<div style="position:relative; width:100px; height:200px; top:0px; left:0px; overflow:scroll;">Inhalt</div>
Dadurch erhälst du etwas änliches wie ein Iframe, nur dass der Hintergrund durchscheint.
Ciao
Noby


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. November 2003)

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, einen Iframe transparent zu machen, allerdings ist das meines Wissens nur IE-konform


```
<iframe
style= border=0 name=mainframe 
src="http://..." frameBorder=0 
width=300 height=200 allowtransparency="true"> 
</iframe>
```
 
und 


```
<body bgcolor="transparent">
```

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben.


----------



## baeckerjunge (11. November 2003)

Aloha,

ich hatte kurz nach dem Posten die erste Lösung von  Noby noch gefunden.

Da des nur im IE  ,  werd ich des wohl auf deine Idee TerrorAlf umcodden 
Ähh  ne anders .
Noby wie mache ich des dann mit den Unterseiten?
Einfach kopieren oder was, weil die Unterseiten sollten sich im Iframe öffnen. (eigentlich logisch)
*lol*
Ich sollte ins bett gehen


----------



## Gerhard mit d (27. April 2004)

Auch ich habe nach einer solchen Lösung gesucht und finde die von Noby sehr gut. Doch wie bekomme ich die untere scrollbar weg?

Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort.


----------



## Quaese (27. April 2004)

Hi Gerhard mit d,

tausche das *overflow: scroll* durch ein *overflow: auto* aus.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## steff aka sId (28. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, einen Iframe transparent zu machen, allerdings ist das meines Wissens nur IE-konform
> 
> *
> ...



Funktioniert auch mit Mozilla. Greetz Steff


----------



## phpmaster (4. Mai 2004)

> Zitat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Original geschrieben von TerrorALF
> Es gibt eine Möglichkeit, einen Iframe transparent zu machen, allerdings ist das meines Wissens nur IE-konform
> ...



funktioniert nicht mit firebird, besser: <body style="background-color:transparent">


----------

